

Remind HN: Changes Your Clocks Tomorrow (If you observe DST) - chacha102
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/11/05/daylight-savings-time-dst-extra-hour-clock/

======
zbanks
I remember last year watching the clock tick from 1:59 AM to 1:00 AM during a
marathon coding session. For some reason, it's way more amusing than it should
be.

How does one refer to the two hours labeled as 1-2AM? Is there an official way
to do it, or just "first|second 1:30AM"? Of course, you could break out the
POSIX timestamps...

I keep conjuring this mental image of a Law & Order case were the murder
somehow gets off clean because he abused the ambiguity.

------
petervandijck
Did we need to have the link with this?

~~~
duck
Someone would ask for a citation if he didn't, just by pure hacker habit.

~~~
ScottWhigham
And foxnews.com made the most sense, right? Good hacker friendly site. :D

